
Amazon’s Kindle Format 8 Snubs the EPUB 3 Party - chanux
http://thefutureofpublishing.com/2011/10/amazon-kf8-and-epub-3/
======
dfc
"History shows that vendor lock-in" blah blah. Why has Apple remained so
successful despite locking-in consumers with the app store and itunes?

